# For Sale - 52100 Gyuto w/mustard patina



## Dave Martell (Oct 25, 2018)

*240mm Wa Gyuto in 52100 - Professional*

*




*
*
Model - Gyuto
Blade Length - 240mm
Steel - 52100 (high carbon ball bearing steel)
Blade Finish - Triple Layer Mustard Patina
Hardness - Rc 62-63 (with cryo)
Height (at heel) - 55mm 
Weight - 7.8 oz (221g)
Handle Style - Wa Octagonal (tapered) with rounded butt
Handle Materials - AZ Ironwood with blond marbled buffalo horn ferrule & end cap
FREE Lifetime Sharpening included!
*
This gyuto has been made to impress in all aspects!

The blade is made from cryo treated 52100 (high carbon ball bearing steel) hardened to Rc62-63, it's tough yet easy to sharpen.

The blade's surface has been treated to a triple layer mustard patina for aesthetics as well as for a reduction in (negative) oxidation and reactivity. This steel isn't so reactive that it needs this to be done, I simply wanted to try something different and went for it. The result is a unique one of a kind look that has some worthwhile function to it. This is the 1st Martell knife that I've made for sale with a forced patina and it's also the 1st knife that my daughters both tried to get me to keep. They love the pattern on the blade, they call it "marble".

The wa octagonal handle is made from figured AZ Ironwood paired with blond marbled buffalo horn on both ends. The butt cap is rounded.

The handle has been sealed with 9 coats of a varnish/oil finish. 

_*Please see close up pictures for details._



Shipping *FREE *for USA

International Shipping will be charged $35 flat fee - A Paypal invoice will be sent after checkout


*

If interested in purchasing you can either checkout HERE or send me a PM with your email address and (if international) your location, I'll follow by sending you a Paypal invoice.*

Thanks,
Dave


*























*


----------



## Dave Martell (Oct 25, 2018)

I'd love to hear your thoughts on this one folks.


----------



## Migraine (Oct 25, 2018)

Blade pattern is beautiful. I mean the whole knife is but that in particular is really cool. How's it done?


----------



## Dave Martell (Oct 25, 2018)

Migraine said:


> Blade pattern is beautiful. I mean the whole knife is but that in particular is really cool. How's it done?



The mustard patina is a pretty simple thing to do yet everyone has a slightly different way of doing it though and there's about a gazillion patterns that could be made, imagination is the only limit here.

I did this one by polishing the blade up to the normal point where it's all finished, ready to go. Then I applied splotches of mustard, being sure not to cover the blade completely. Let it sit for an hour or so then wash off. I light sanded at this point. Then I re-did the mustard again hitting the spots that got missed on round 1. It sits for an hour, then wash, then repeat sanding and mustard again. After the last layer/treatment I washed and then buffed the blade lightly to make it smooth.


----------



## McMan (Oct 25, 2018)

Beautiful horn, flows perfectly with the ironwood. Rounded butt-cap is a nice touch too!


----------



## playero (Oct 25, 2018)

check your paypal


----------



## Dave Martell (Oct 25, 2018)

This one is *SOLD*!


----------



## Dave Martell (Oct 25, 2018)

playero said:


> check your paypal



Thanks so much Jose!


----------



## drsmp (Oct 25, 2018)

Great looking blade pattern and the handle really compliments the look


----------



## Dave Martell (Oct 25, 2018)

Thanks for the kind words everyone.


----------



## Bill13 (Nov 2, 2018)

Dave, that is one spectacular looking knife. I love the attention to detail with the rounded butt end, like the mustard patina too!.


----------



## Dave Martell (Nov 2, 2018)

Thanks Bill


----------



## KellyW (Dec 27, 2018)

Dave - nice work - really nice!
Still thinking about the Nakiri and classes, but had a financial set back and will probably have to separate them out.
I'll PM you Merry Christmas and Happy new year!


----------



## playero (Dec 30, 2018)

If this knife looks good in the photos I mean when you have it in front of you it’s another thing. Amazing.


----------



## Dave Martell (Dec 31, 2018)

playero said:


> If this knife looks good in the photos I mean when you have it in front of you it’s another thing. Amazing.



I'm happy to hear that you like it Jose.


----------

